# does anyone have this?



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

rs6 spoiler?


----------



## bobbsapp (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: does anyone have this? (KINETIC1)*

ya it came on my used 4.2 im pretty sure the previous owner put it on


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

what do you think
?


----------



## bobbsapp (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: does anyone have this? (KINETIC1)*

its awsome i love it and i never see any on the street there pretty rare!!!!!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

Hey Kinetic
That could be the real RS6 spoiler, which will run you +/- $500. I got mine from http://www.spoilerdepot.com painted for around $200. I opted not to drill holes to bolt it on, and only 3M-ed it. Had to do it a second time as the ends pulled away. Apparently this is a common issue with their one, but for the money you cannot beat it. If you bolt it on, this will not be an issue. The major difference I can see is that the real Audi one fit very snug to the trunk lid (looking from the top down on it), and mine has more of a rounded edge where it meets the trunk. Kinda hard to explain, but here is what mine looks like:
http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...8.gif
I'll see if I can find some better pics if you like.
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 7:55 AM 8-7-2007_


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: does anyone have this? (KINETIC1)*

Is the RS6 spoiler the same as the one on the 2.7T S-line?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3175416
I installed the RS6 replica "spoilerdepot.com" spoiler. I think they fixed the problem with the adhesive because mine has been trouble free. No warping, bending, or pulling away.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: does anyone have this? (bobbsapp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbsapp* »_its awsome i love it and i never see any on the street there pretty rare!!!!! 

"pretty rare"???








A few aftermarket companies making "knockoffs"....definitely not rare...one of the most common spoilers added next to the BMW M spoiler.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: does anyone have this? (CALL AAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL AAA* »_Is the RS6 spoiler the same as the one on the 2.7T S-line?

I believe so, yes
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_what do you think
?

looks good imo


----------



## Four Ring Circus (Jul 4, 2007)

Is that really a "spoiler"? How much downforce does that generate? I like the looks, but also like the plain round booty. I'm keepin' mine round to save cash for other things. Same thing with the smoked tailights. I like them, but I also like plain old stock. 


_Modified by Four Ring Circus at 10:59 PM 8/16/2007_


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

dude, seriously, there isnt an after market spoiler out there cause a hella lota downforce, they are all just for show....


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_...downforce, they are all just for show...

Yip! You need to get to 100-120 for most spoilers, even race ones, to actually start doing anything.... 
I wish I can can test that out, but jail time's a b!tch...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Four Ring Circus (Jul 4, 2007)

This one looks like it would need about 200 mph to gain any downforce at all. And by that time, the 3m tape is holding on for dear life! lol! I'm seriously just kidding around. Like I said, I like the look and have considered it myself. It is just a funny little spoiler. I'll stop now before I hurt its feelings.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Four Ring Circus)*

My prescious....


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Very few wings/spoilers do anything, and for most of the ones that do anything, you have to be MOVIN' to see any appreciable effects. R&T or C&D did an article about this a few years ago, and they mentioned the Taurus SHO, Porsche 911 and Super Bee as a few that have functional aero parts. In the same article, they tested speed, acceleration and fuel mileage on a Mustang with and without a spoiler. I wish I could remember how much it lowered the top speed and MPG.


----------

